# Bianchi ev3 frame



## bikeboy72 (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi,

I am looking for some comments and reviews about people's experience with the Bianchi EV3 frame (full alloy no carbon rear) - the fork will be carbon though.

See: http://www.bianchiusa.com/04_team_ev3.html

I am particularly interested in ride quality, handling etc.

I am going to use it as a training/second race bike. Will be fitted with full 10 speed Shimano 105, R500 wheels and F'zik Arione seat.

I am 5' 9' and weigh 65kgs.

Thanks,

Bikeboy72


----------



## Eau Rouge (Aug 15, 2004)

I'm interested in some feedback, as well. I just picked up this frameset (NOS 2004) in Celeste. The target build is full Campy Chorus with Zonda wheels. My goal is to have it done in a few weeks, if all goes well. I have never owned an aluminum bike, so this will be a new experience for me.


I'm looking forward to getting back on a road bike.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

I had a 2003 EV3 in orange. I regret having sold it.


----------

